# httpd Spezial  -  Confixx



## boardcash (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Kann mir vieleicht einer helfen

im Confixx kann man per " httpd Spezial "  für bestimmte Domains  --> Mod_rewrite
aktivieren.

Kann mir vieleicht einer den genauen Code Sagen den man dort eingeben muss


Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juli 2005)

Hast du schon in der „Confixx“-Dokumentation nachgesehen? Sonst könntest du auch sicherlich deinen Anbieter fragen, der sollte sich damit auskennen.


----------



## boardcash (16. Juli 2005)

Ja da steht sowas leider nicht drin


----------

